# Tips



## DutyHonorCountryUSMC (Jun 23, 2005)

Little thing we call tips, due to the helpful info ive seen... decided to share a bit as well.

I make these things called tips, take venison or beef and cut it into pieces about 3-4 inches by 2 inches, 1/4 -1/2 inch thick. Heat some Olive Oil up in a pan, salt the meat, use some seasoning.. I prefer some stuff from florida called everglades seasoning. Then cook it in the olive oil.... Leaves the meat nice and tender and tastes extremely well. Please excuse for blunt instructions, but I got em about 6 years ago in Canada and really liked it.

Now, dont ask about the health factors... may not be too healthy, but everything is fine in moderation 

If anyone tries it, or has tryed it tell me what you think.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Actuallt the Venison used is a really lean meat and Olive Oil is great for you so this is not that unhealthy of a dish. I have done this with Tony Sachheries(sp?) seasoning and they were great. Also great on the kabob sticks on the grill drizzled with olive oil and seasoning!!!


----------



## DutyHonorCountryUSMC (Jun 23, 2005)

Well, there... all around good for ya 

Grilling it is great too... nice input


----------

